# Κόμμα πριν από ρήμα



## anef (Aug 11, 2008)

Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που να λέει ότι δεν βάζουμε κόμμα πριν από ρήμα; Γιατί το έχω ακούσει από συνάδελφο, αλλά είδα ότι μου το διορθώνουν συστηματικά και σε ένα έργο.

Δεν εννοώ φυσικά σε πολύ μικρές προτάσεις τύπου _*Το κόμμα, είναι περιττό_, ούτε σε προτάσεις όπου πριν από το ρήμα έχουμε μια καθαρά παρενθετική πρόταση π.χ. _Το κόμμα, σύμφωνα με τη γραμματική Χ, είναι περιττό._

Μιλάω για περιπτώσεις τύπου: _Μια θεωρία που βασίζεται σε δεδομένα τα οποία έχουν συλλεχθεί με τέτοιον τρόπο, διατρέχει τον κίνδυνο να..._ κλπ.

Εδώ, έτσι όπως το βλέπω τώρα, χρησιμοποιώ κόμμα σύμφωνα με εκείνο τον κανόνα που μας έλεγαν στο σχολείο, ότι δηλ. βάζουμε κόμμα όταν παίρνουμε ανάσα στο λόγο.


----------



## efi (Aug 11, 2008)

Εγώ, πάντως, δε θα έβαζα κόμμα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση επειδή όλο το σύνολο ''Μια...τρόπο'' είναι υποκείμενο στο ''διατρέχει''.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2008)

Πολύ θα ήθελα να απαντήσω φλύαρα σ' αυτό το ερώτημα, αλλά το σύμπαν δεν θέλει να αγιάσω. (Δεν πά' να λέει ο Κοέλιο, προς το παρόν το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί εναντίον μου. «Όταν θέλεις κάτι πολύ, όλες οι δυνάμεις του σύμπαντος συνωμοτούν για να σε βοηθήσουν», έτσι δε λέει; Ε, κάποιος άλλος θέλει να ταλαιπωρούμαι πιο πολύ από όσο θέλω εγώ να μην ταλαιπωρούμαι.)

Αυτός ο σχολικός κανόνας («βάζουμε κόμμα όταν παίρνουμε ανάσα στο λόγο») έχει πάρει πολύ κόσμο στο λαιμό του. Τον ακολουθούμε όταν γράφουμε λόγο που θα διαβάσουμε μπροστά σε κοινό και φροντίζουμε να μη δει μετά άλλος το κείμενό μας αν είναι γεμάτο με περίσσια κόμματα.

Η βασική λογική του κόμματος είναι: για να μην έχουμε παρερμηνείες.

Όταν έχουμε μια περιοριστική/προσδιοριστική αναφορική πρόταση, ο κανόνας λέει ότι δεν βάζουμε κόμμα στην αρχή ή στο τέλος της. Αν όμως έχει έναν προσδιορισμό που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ότι προσδιορίζει το ρήμα της κύριας πρότασης, θα βοηθούσε ένα κόμμα, ακόμα κι αν η αναφορική δεν είναι μακρινάρι.

Π.χ. Το βιβλίο που διάβαζα χτες, το τέλειωσα.
Το βιβλίο που διάβαζα, χτες το τέλειωσα.

Θα επανέλθω, σε καλύτερες μέρες.


----------



## anef (Aug 11, 2008)

efi said:


> Εγώ, πάντως, δε θα έβαζα κόμμα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση επειδή όλο το σύνολο ''Μια...τρόπο'' είναι υποκείμενο στο ''διατρέχει''.



Έτσι όμως μήπως υπάρχει κίνδυνος να διαβάσει ο αναγνώστης, έστω και προς στιγμήν, 'με τέτοιον τρόπο διατρέχει...'; 

Επίσης, μπορεί φυσικά να κάνω λάθος, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η βασική λογική του κόμματος δεν είναι μόνο να μην υπάρχουν παρερμηνείες αλλά και να διευκολύνεται η ανάγνωση (ίσως τελικά να είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά νομίζω υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά). 
Π.χ. _Επιπλέον, η δημιουργικότητα που έχει διαπιστωθεί στα δεδομένα φυσικής γλώσσας που εξετάστηκαν έως *τώρα *δεν συνάδει με τα περί δυσκολίας... κλπ. _ (θα έβαζα κόμμα στο τώρα)
Και στα δύο παραδείγματα, στο πρώτο λιγότερο και στο δεύτερο περισσότερο, ενώ με μια προσεκτική ανάγνωση δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος παρανόησης, μου φαίνεται πως χωρίς το κόμμα δυσκολεύω τον αναγνώστη, του αφήνω περιθώρια να διαβάσει στην πρώτη περίπτωση 'με τέτοιο τρόπο διατρέχει' στη δεύτερη 'έως τώρα δεν συνάδει'. 
Δεν είναι δηλαδή ακριβώς σαν το παράδειγμα του nickel με το _διάβαζα χθες_, όπου αν δεν μπει κόμμα μπορεί άνετα να υπάρξει παρανόηση.
Μια άλλη περίπτωση όπου μου φαίνεται απαραίτητο είναι όταν αυτό το υποκείμενο που λέει η Έφη είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο, με πολλές παρενθέσεις ενδιάμεσα, κλπ. Βάζω δηλ. το κόμμα για να δείξω ότι εκεί τελειώνει το υποκείμενο και μπαίνουμε στην κύρια πρόταση.
Τέλος, nickel, για να' χεις να απαντάς σε πολλά όταν θα' χεις χρόνο:), σε ολόκληρη την πρώτη περίοδο της απάντησής σου, εκτός ίσως από το _Δεν πά' να λέει ο Κοέλιο_, δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει παρανόηση, κι όμως έχεις βάλει τέσσερα ακόμη κόμματα (ακριβώς, έχω την αίσθηση, στα σημεία που θα σταματούσαμε αν διαβάζαμε το κείμενο). Θα μου πεις, ναι, αλλά ο κανόνας λέει πριν από το _αλλά _βάζουμε κόμμα κλπ. Αλλά όλοι αυτοί οι κανόνες δεν πρέπει τότε να συμμορφώνονται με τη βασική λειτουργία του κόμματος, δηλαδή την αποφυγή παρερμηνείας;


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2008)

Φοβάμαι και τη διατύπωση «διευκόλυνση του αναγνώστη» επειδή, σχεδόν σαν τις αναπνοές στην ανάγνωση, είναι ζήτημα που εξαρτάται από την ερμηνεία, συσταλτική ή διασταλτική, του γράφοντος. Προσπαθώ να ακολουθώ τους λογικούς, τουλάχιστον, κανόνες, πάντα με σκοπό να μην προκαλώ τον εξοικειωμένο με κανόνες αναγνώστη, κάνοντάς τον να κοντοστέκεται στα ανούσια. Από την άλλη, εγώ ποτέ δεν αγανακτώ αν διαβάζω ένα κείμενο στο διαδίκτυο που δεν έχει κόμμα πριν από το «αλλά» ή πριν από το «ώστε». Ανατριχιάζω, από την άλλη, όταν δεν βλέπω τις κλητικές προσφωνήσεις μέσα σε κόμματα, στα «Γεια σου Γιώργο» και «Καλά τα λέτε παιδιά».

Η γενική αρχή που ακολουθώ όταν αντιμετωπίζω περιπτώσεις όπου δεν εξυπηρετεί ο μπούσουλας των κανόνων, είναι (το προηγούμενο κόμμα είμαι σίγουρος ότι το λάτρεψες): υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαβαστεί διαφορετικά αν δεν μπει κόμμα; Σε δεύτερο στάδιο περνάω στα κόμματα διευκόλυνσης (όπως το προαναφερθέν).

Ωστόσο, ας μη γίνουμε υστερικοί. Υπάρχουν κάποια κόμματα που _πρέπει_ να μπαίνουν. Υπάρχουν και κόμματα που _κακώς_ μπαίνουν. Και μια τεράστια γκρίζα ζώνη με κόμματα της ιδιοσυγκρασίας του γράφοντος.


----------



## Elena (Aug 11, 2008)

anef said:


> Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που να λέει ότι δεν βάζουμε κόμμα πριν από ρήμα; Γιατί το έχω ακούσει από συνάδελφο, αλλά είδα ότι μου το διορθώνουν συστηματικά και σε ένα έργο.
> 
> Δεν εννοώ φυσικά σε πολύ μικρές προτάσεις τύπου _*Το κόμμα, είναι περιττό_, [...]





Όχι, αλλά υπάρχει κανόνας που λέει ότι δεν χωρίζουμε ποτέ το ρήμα από το υποκείμενο με κόμμα.
Υπάρχουν πάμπολλες αναφορές, ενδεικτικά:


στ) Δεν χωρίζεται με κόμμα το υποκείμενο από το ρήμα, εκτός αν παρεμβάλλεται άλλη πρόταση ή προτάσεις· αν παρεμβάλλεται πρόταση, τότε χρειάζονται δύο κόμματα και όχι ένα. Τα κόμματα έχουν πολλές φορές θέση παρενθέσεως (ποιος διανοήθηκε ποτέ να ανοίξει χωρίς να κλείσει παρένθεση ή το αντίστροφο; ): 
Ο πρόεδρος πρέπει να λάβει αμέσως απόφαση επί του θέματος αυτού.

Ο πρόεδρος, τόνισε ο κ. Γιαννόπουλος, πρέπει να λάβει αμέσως απόφαση επί του θέματος αυτού.

Υπάρχει όμως και άλλη περίπτωση κατά την οποία μπορεί το υποκείμενο «φαινομενικά» να χωρίζεται από το ρήμα. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν έχουμε πολλά υποκείμενα ασύνδετα: βιβλία, τετράδια, χαρτιά, πένες, μολύβια, ήταν ριγμένα επάνω στο τραπέζι. Όταν τεθεί κόμμα πριν από το ρήμα, υπάρχει συλλογικό, κατά το νοούμενο, υποκείμενο (όλα αυτά) και τα άλλα υποκείμενα αποτελούν την ανάλυση του υποκειμένου αυτού και έχουν έναντι του ρήματος το αυτό βάρος. Η στίξη αυτή δεν είναι, ωστόσο, υποχρεωτική.
Όταν όμως τεθεί ο σύνδεσμος και μεταξύ του προτελευταίου και του τελευταίου υποκειμένου, δηλαδή πένες και μολύβια, τότε δεν είναι δυνατόν να τεθεί κόμμα πριν από το ρήμα.


http://publications.europa.eu/code/el/el-4100100el.htm


----------



## anef (Aug 11, 2008)

Όντως, Νίκελ, η 'διευκόλυνση του αναγνώστη' δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί εύκολα να προσδιοριστεί. Ο λόγος πάντως που άνοιξα τη συζήτηση δεν είναι γιατί _εγώ _θεωρώ το ζήτημα πολύ σημαντικό, αλλά γιατί βλέπω ότι άλλοι το θεωρούν. Πιστεύω ακριβώς αυτό που γράφεις στο τέλος, ότι η γκρίζα ζώνη είναι τόσο τεράστια -και είναι λογικό να είναι τεράστια- που πολλές φορές οι κανόνες δεν είναι μπούσουλας αλλά βραχνάς.


----------



## anef (Aug 11, 2008)

Elena said:


> Όχι, αλλά υπάρχει κανόνας που λέει ότι δεν χωρίζουμε ποτέ το ρήμα από το υποκείμενο με κόμμα.



Το πρόβλημά μου είναι με το _ποτέ _στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Στα παραδείγματα που ανέφερα το υποκείμενο δεν ήταν μία λέξη (όπως αυτά που συχνά θα βρούμε στις γραμματικές και στις παρεμφερείς οδηγίες) αλλά συνοδευόταν από διάφορους προσδιορισμούς (όπως πολύ συχνά συμβαίνει στην πραγματική ζωή). Αυτό, λέω εγώ, μπορεί να δημιουργήσει δυσκολίες στην ανάγνωση και ενίοτε και στην κατανόηση. Οπότε και πάλι καλούμαστε να εφαρμόσουμε τον κανόνα;

Το αρχικό μου ερώτημα δεν ήταν πάντως εύστοχο, γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν ότι το κόμμα ήταν πριν από ρήμα, αλλά προφανώς η μη εφαρμογή των κανόνων που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω.


----------



## anef (Aug 11, 2008)

Και κάτι σχετικό από Αγγλία. Πριν από κάποια χρόνια η Lynne Truss δημοσίευσε ένα βιβλίο, το _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_, που αναφερόταν στα σημεία στίξης και τους κανόνες σωστής χρήσης τους στα αγγλικά. Το θέμα προφανώς ενθουσίασε τους Άγγλους, αφού το βιβλίο έγινε μπεστ σέλερ. 
Λίγο καιρό μετά, ως απάντηση σ' αυτό το βιβλίο, ο D. Crystal βγάζει το βιβλίο με τίτλο _The fight for English - How language pundits ate, shot, and left_, όπου δεν ασχολείται μόνο με τα σημεία στίξης, αλλά εντάσσει το όλο θέμα στη γενικότερη φιλολογία περί λαθών και στην ιστορία της ρυθμιστικής προσέγγισης στη γλώσσα, στην Αγγλία.
Εκεί λοιπόν λέει εν ολίγοις ότι δεν μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε αυστηρούς κανόνες για τα σημεία στίξης, γιατί έχουν δύο -πολλές φορές αλληλοσυγκρουόμενες- λειτουργίες: και αναπαριστούν τον προφορικό λόγο, και καλούνται να εκφράσουν γραμματικές διακρίσεις. Ενδεχομένως, λοιπόν, αυτό να ισχύει και στα ελληνικά (π.χ. ο σχολικός κανόνας που ανέφερα παραπάνω, η ανάσα, δηλ. ο προφορικός λόγος, να έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με την ανάγκη διάκρισης γραμματικών κατηγοριών όπως οι περιοριστικές και οι μη περιοριστικές αναφορικές προτάσεις)


----------



## efi (Aug 12, 2008)

anef said:


> Έτσι όμως μήπως υπάρχει κίνδυνος να διαβάσει ο αναγνώστης, έστω και προς στιγμήν, 'με τέτοιον τρόπο διατρέχει...';
> [...]
> Π.χ. _Επιπλέον, η δημιουργικότητα που έχει διαπιστωθεί στα δεδομένα φυσικής γλώσσας που εξετάστηκαν έως *τώρα *δεν συνάδει με τα περί δυσκολίας... κλπ. _ (θα έβαζα κόμμα στο τώρα)



Στο ''*τώρα*'' κι εγώ θα έβαζα κόμμα για να μη χαθεί η μπάλα.
Στο ''*με τέτοιον τρόπο*'' κτλ, μάλλον δε διατρέχει τέτοιον κίνδυνο η μπάλα στο δικό μου γήπεδο, επειδή:

1) Δε βγάζω νόημα από τη φράση:
''Μια θεωρία η οποία βασίζεται σε δεδομένα τα οποία έχουν συλλεχθεί''. 
Αν η φράση είχε ολοκληρωμένο νόημα, τότε, ναι, το ''με τέτοιον τρόπο'' θα με προβλημάτιζε.

2) Ο εγκέφαλός μου δεν έχει καταχωρήσει φράση ''με τέτοιον τρόπο διατρέχει'' (ΟΚ, τώρα, με τόσες επαναλήψεις, σίγουρα θα τα παίξει λιγάκι . Συνήθως λέμε ''διατρέχει, έτσι,''.




anef said:


> Μια άλλη περίπτωση όπου μου φαίνεται απαραίτητο είναι όταν αυτό το υποκείμενο που λέει η Έφη είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο, με πολλές παρενθέσεις ενδιάμεσα, κλπ. Βάζω δηλ. το κόμμα για να δείξω ότι εκεί τελειώνει το υποκείμενο και μπαίνουμε στην κύρια πρόταση.



Πολλές παρενθέσεις, ναι. Άλλωστε, το διπλό κόμμα παίζει το ρόλο παρένθεσης (βλ. κανόνα που παραθέτει η Έλενα). Στο ένα κόμμα είναι το πρόβλημα. Όταν είναι εμφανές πού τελειώνει το υποκείμενο, με ενοχλεί να μου το τονίζουν.



anef said:


> Αλλά όλοι αυτοί οι κανόνες δεν πρέπει τότε να συμμορφώνονται με τη βασική λειτουργία του κόμματος, δηλαδή την αποφυγή παρερμηνείας;



Χμ... Αν ρωτάς εμένα, η βασική λειτουργία του κόμματος είναι λίγο σαν τις πατερίτσες. Τις δίνεις στον κουτσό και περπατάει, τις δίνεις στον επιμελητή και σου τις πετάει στο κεφάλι 


PS: Αμάν πια μ' αυτό το shoots! Λέξη είναι αυτή; Μετά, τους φταίει το κόμμα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2008)

anef said:


> Εκεί λοιπόν λέει εν ολίγοις ότι δεν μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε αυστηρούς κανόνες για τα σημεία στίξης...



Λοιπόν, το βιβλίο της Truss, παρά το θόρυβο που έκανε, περιέργως δεν το αγόρασα ποτέ. Θεωρώντας ότι έχω ξεπεράσει τη φάση που διαβάζω αγγλική γραμματική. Ίσως γιατί, πλέον, ακόμα και το καλάθι στο Amazon είναι φίσκα, φιλοξενώντας βιβλία που δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να χωρέσουν στα ράφια μου ή στο χρόνο μου. Είναι όμως ακόμα πιο περίεργο που δεν είχα καν ακούσει για το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο του Crystal, το οποίο θα ήταν και στις προτεραιότητές μου, καθώς περνάω μια φάση αναζήτησης ισορροπιών ανάμεσα στη λαθοθηρία, τη λαθολαγνεία (ή μήπως λαθολαγνία;) και τη λαθοαποδοχή.

Να ομολογήσω ότι ένας λόγος που λάτρεψα μικρός την αγγλική γλώσσα ήταν η μαθηματικότητά της. Κατάφερα να καταλάβω τον υποθετικό λόγο από την αυστηρή και λογική εφαρμογή του στην αγγλική. Και, με τη βοήθεια των defining και non-defining clauses, έβαζα σωστά τα κόμματα στις ελληνικές αναφορικές τον καιρό που έλεγαν ότι πρέπει να μπαίνει πάντα κόμμα πριν από το «που».

Επειδή, λοιπόν, φωνάζω ότι η γλώσσα είναι εργαλείο επικοινωνίας, αποδέχομαι τους κανόνες σαν μια σύμβαση που βοηθάει την επικοινωνία. Στο βαθμό που εσύ κι εγώ έχουμε κοινές κάποιες συμβάσεις, διεκπεραιώνουμε την επικοινωνία μας χωρίς να χασομερούμε για τις συμβάσεις, χωρίς καν να κοντοστεκόμαστε σε σημεία στο γραφτό του άλλου που θα μας ξενίσουν. Πηγαίνουμε κατευθείαν στην ουσία. Χρήσιμες λοιπόν αυτές οι συμβάσεις.

Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει όταν πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με κάποιον που δεν μοιράζεται τις ίδιες συμβάσεις μαζί σου. Και το δυστύχημα είναι ότι εμείς οι λαθοθήρες, συχνά άθελά μας, ο ένας λιγότερο και ο άλλος περισσότερο, χάνουμε τη χαρά της επικοινωνίας όταν συνέχεια σκοντάφτουμε πάνω σε παραβιάσεις των «ιερών κωδίκων». Λες και κυκλοφορούμε με μια λίστα και τσεκάρουμε. Τώρα δα έγραφαν σε άλλο νήμα ότι δεν μπορούν να ευχαριστηθούν ταινίες με απρόσεχτο υποτιτλισμό.

Εγώ είμαι πιο ανεκτικός. Ή, τουλάχιστον, δεν χαλάω τη ζαχαρένια μου. Δεν μπορώ να απαιτώ από τον άλλο να προσέχει κάθε λεπτομέρεια, dotting their i’s and crossing their t’s, κάτι που για μας είναι (ή πρέπει να είναι) _επαγγελματική_ διαστροφή. Κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω το τέλειο σουφλέ και δεν θα ήθελα ένα μάγειρα να μου τη λέει σε κάθε ευκαιρία. Τι να γίνει όμως που πέσαμε σε μια περίοδο που από τη μια υπάρχει ένα μπουρδούκλωμα στη γλώσσα (εδώ δεν έχουμε συμφωνήσει πώς θα γράφουμε το στυλ/στιλ και την μπύρα/μπίρα), από την άλλη όλοι πια γράφουμε στον κάθε διαδικτυακό τοίχο που βρίσκεται μπροστά μας, σαν μανιακοί γκραφιτάδες. Και μας περιτριγυρίζουν οι μεταφράσεις, όπου κάθε φιλμ, φιλμάκι, σειρούλα, ντοκιμαντέρ, βιβλίο, προκήρυξη, διάταξη, συνταγή, εγχειρίδιο κ.ο.κ. περνάει από μετάφραση, μηχανική μετάφραση, μεταφραστές που μεταφράζουν μηχανικά και μεταφραστές που μεταφράζουν αμήχανα.

Όταν εγώ πήγαινα σχολείο, δεν υπήρχε τηλεόραση και δεν υπήρχε διαδίκτυο. Υπήρχαν βιβλία, εφημερίδες με πολλούς διορθωτές, το Ρομάντζο και η Διάπλασις των Παίδων (η νεότερη). Τότε γράφονταν δέκα πράγματα, σήμερα δέκα χιλιάδες δέκα. Το περίεργο είναι που, μέσα σ’ αυτό το χάος της επικοινωνίας, καταφέρνουν και επιζούν κανόνες. Αν το χάος της επικοινωνίας το είχαμε στις συγκοινωνίες, θα θρηνούσαμε πολλούς νεκρούς. Ας λέμε λοιπόν «πάλι καλά», μια και τις γλωσσικές συγκρούσεις και συμφορήσεις μπορούμε, αν θέλουμε, να τις αντιμετωπίζουμε με ένα χαμόγελο.

Στο θέμα μας: οι γνώμες για κάποια κόμματα μπορούν να είναι όσες και οι γνώμες για το καλό σουφλέ. Και κάποια κόμματα είναι απλώς κακό σουφλέ, σε όποιον κι αν το σερβίρεις.


----------



## anef (Aug 12, 2008)

Συμφωνώ, Νίκελ, με όσα λες. Το μόνο σημείο όπου λίγο θα ήθελα να διαφοροποιηθώ είναι αυτό που αφορά την ανεκτικότητα. Το γενικότερο πρόβλημα, όπως το βλέπω εγώ, είναι πως όσοι κυκλοφορούν με τις λίστες και τους ιερούς κώδικες ανά χείρας, εκ των πραγμάτων τοποθετούν τον εαυτό τους πάνω από τους άλλους και αγνοούν ότι οι συνάδελφοί τους μπορεί απλώς να έχουν αντίθετη άποψη από τη δική τους και να μην είναι απρόσεκτοι, αμελείς κλπ. Άρα, λοιπόν, σε ένα ιδανικό μεταφραστικό σύμπαν, εγώ θα περίμενα από τους συναδέλφους να μην με κατακεραυνώνουν για διάφορα λάθη και 'λάθη', αλλά ούτε και απλά να με ανέχονται. Θα ήθελα να αναγνωρίζουν ότι μπορεί να έχω διαφορετική άποψη από τη δική τους για το τι είναι και τι δεν είναι λάθος.

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, βλέπω να καλλιεργείται η άποψη ότι αν έχουμε τη λιστούλα μας και αν ακολουθούμε πιστά τους κανόνες μας, τότε εντάξει, το δαμάσαμε το κακότροπο τέρας της γλώσσας. Όλα καλά. Βλέπω λοιπόν συναδέλφους να εφαρμόζουν τους κανόνες τους για κόμματα, τελικά ν, 'πλειονότητες' και 'απλώς', αλλά κατά τα άλλα, να αγνοούν αυτό που λες εσύ την ουσία. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο δικός μου διορθωτής ήξερε πού έπρεπε να μπει το κόμμα, αλλά δεν ήξερε ότι οι Δυτικές Ινδίες είναι η Καραϊβική. Και το χειρότερο, δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να ψάξει (εννοείται ότι αυτό ισχύει -ίσως και περισσότερο- και για τους μεταφραστές, όχι μόνο για τους επιμελητές)


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2008)

Ο καλός επιμελητής μπορεί να διακρίνει κατά πόσο μια αποκλίνουσα επιλογή του μεταφραστή είναι άποψη ή σκέτο λάθος. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, η επιλογή χαρακτηρίζεται από συνέπεια: δεν γράφεις τη μια «αφτί» και την άλλη «αυτί». (Και εδώ δεν περιλαμβάνω τις περιπτώσεις όπου _με συνέπεια_ μπορεί να γράφει κάποιος «γλύφω» για αυτό που κάνει με τη γλώσσα.)

Ωστόσο, όση συνέπεια και λογική κι αν έχει μια επιλογή σου, αν δεν μπορείς να την επιβάλεις, ο επιμελητής δικαιούται να εφαρμόσει το δικό του σύστημα ή το σύστημα του εκδοτικού οίκου. Και πολύ συχνά το κάνει χωρίς να σου δίνει κανένα λογαριασμό. Δεν έχω ωστόσο στατιστικές, να σου πω ότι στις τόσες περιπτώσεις έχει δίκιο ο επιμελητής και στις υπόλοιπες ο μεταφραστής. Άλλωστε, δεν πρόκειται για το μοναδικό ιεραρχικό σύστημα που στεγάζει αδικίες. Δυστυχώς, μεγάλο κομμάτι των «αδικιών» προέρχεται από αυτό που ανέφερα στο άλλο νήμα: τον κακό συντονισμό και την ελλιπή συνεννόηση ανάμεσα σε μεταφραστή και επιμελητή.

Όμως, άλλο το κόμμα και άλλο οι Δυτικές Ινδίες. Μήλα και γεώμηλα (κατά τη δική μου απόδοση τού apples and oranges). Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, παραδοσιακά, τα κόμματα και τις ορθογραφίες τα διορθώνει φιλόλογος, που δεν ασχολείται ούτε με ορολογίες ούτε με μεταφράσματα ούτε με Δυτικές Ινδίες. Άλλο αν οι σημερινές συνθήκες απαιτούν να είμαστε πάνσοφοι. Με αποτέλεσμα, απλώς να κάνουμε τους πάνσοφους, να μας διακατέχει ένα συνεχές άγχος και να κινδυνεύουμε, από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, να κάνουμε την πατάτα μας. Γιατί, κατά το «even Homer nodded», ακόμα και ο πιο ευσυνείδητος μεταφραστής/επιμελητής κάποια στιγμή θα τεμπελιάσει, θα νομίσει ότι γνωρίζει κάτι, και δεν θα ανοίξει το ρημάδι το βοήθημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...ακόμα και ο πιο ευσυνείδητος μεταφραστής/επιμελητής κάποια στιγμή θα τεμπελιάσει, θα νομίσει ότι γνωρίζει κάτι, και δεν θα ανοίξει το ρημάδι το βοήθημα.


Και αυτός είναι ο εφιάλτης όλων μας... Κυριολεκτικά τρελαίνομαι όταν ανακαλύπτω ότι έκανα μια αποτυχημένη επιλογή επειδή δεν έψαξα αρκετά, και η απόδοση που έπρεπε να προτιμήσω δεν βρισκόταν στην πηγή που κοίταξα, αλλά στην επόμενη, που δεν κοίταξα.


----------



## anef (Aug 13, 2008)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και με τους δυο σας. Δεν πρόκειται βέβαια εδώ να γράψω και άλλα παραδείγματα, αλλα οι Δυτικές Ινδίες ήταν σταγόνα μόνο στον (ινδικό) ωκεανό. Απλώς μου φάνηκε γελοίο να βλέπω διορθώσεις για αυτά τα κόμματα και την 'πλειοψηφία' και από την άλλη την απόλυτη άγνοια για τη γλώσσα, τον κόσμο, τη μετάφραση και βάλτε και ό,τι άλλο θέλετε...
Εξάλλου, δεν τα έγραψα αυτά γιατί αισθάνθηκα αδικία, αλλά γιατί πραγματικά βλέπω τέτοια ζητήματα να μετατρέπονται σε μείζονα προβλήματα από μεγάλη μερίδα και μεταφραστών.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2008)

anef said:


> Εξάλλου, δεν τα έγραψα αυτά γιατί αισθάνθηκα αδικία, αλλά γιατί πραγματικά βλέπω τέτοια ζητήματα να μετατρέπονται σε μείζονα προβλήματα από μεγάλη μερίδα και μεταφραστών.



Δυστυχώς, ο περισσότερος κόσμος σήμερα αναλώνεται στα κόμματα και χάνει την ουσία. Πιστεύω ότι έτσι αποκτά μια ψεύτικη αίσθηση ασφάλειας.



Alexandra said:


> Και αυτός είναι ο εφιάλτης όλων μας... Κυριολεκτικά τρελαίνομαι όταν ανακαλύπτω ότι έκανα μια αποτυχημένη επιλογή επειδή δεν έψαξα αρκετά, και η απόδοση που έπρεπε να προτιμήσω δεν βρισκόταν στην πηγή που κοίταξα, αλλά στην επόμενη, που δεν κοίταξα.



Νομίζω ότι παραείμαστε σκληροί με τον εαυτό μας κάποιες φορές (και με τους άλλους). Αν ο επιμελητής έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά του, δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς, από πικρή ιδία πείρα και από εμπειρίες συναδέλφων, βλέπω ότι αυτό γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολο τον τελευταίο καιρό (ή ίσως απλά ν' ακούγεται περισσότερο τον τελευταίο καιρό).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω ότι παραείμαστε σκληροί με τον εαυτό μας κάποιες φορές (και με τους άλλους). Αν ο επιμελητής έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά του, δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα.


Το πρόβλημα με τους υποτίτλους είναι ότι δεν γίνεται επιμέλεια, εκτός από σπανιότατες περιπτώσεις. Οπότε, ό,τι λάθος κάνεις, θα το βλέπεις μπροστά σου στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

Μιλούσαμε για συνέπεια, ας δούμε κι ένα μικρό μνημείο ασυνέπειας. Είπαμε πριν από μερικά χρόνια, αρκετά πια, ότι τις ξένες λέξεις της ελληνικής τις απλογραφούμε. Δεν είναι πια τόσο δύσκολο να το καταλάβει και να το μάθει κανείς: όχι μπωλ, μπολ. Όχι μπέημπυ, μπέιμπι. Το παρακάτω, ας πούμε, είναι μια τρικυμία εν κρανίω, διότι γιατί όχι και «Μπέττυ»:





Απλογραφούμε λοιπόν, κάποιοι δυσκολεύονται με το στιλ και την μπίρα, και στα κύρια ονόματα υπάρχουν δυο-τρεις σχολές, σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε. Αλλά υποτίθεται ότι καθένας από εμάς, σε ένα γραφτό του, τηρεί μία συγκεκριμένη πολιτική. Δεν είναι δυνατό να κλίνεις _το μπολ, του μπωλ_.

Διάβαζα σε μια είδηση που παράπεσε στο ταχυδρομείο μου:

Το γεγονός ότι ο Σαρκοζί είχε απειλήσει να *μποϋκοτάρει* την τελετή έναρξης των Αγώνων του Πεκίνου...

Γιατί, καμάρι μου; αναρωτιέμαι. Μου κάνεις επίδειξη ότι ξέρεις την ετυμολογία από τον Boycott; Και, εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει, γιατί δεν το γράφεις *μποϋκοττάρω να κάνεις σωστή δουλειά;

Έλα όμως που ένα κοίταγμα παραπέρα αποκάλυψε, παρέα με αρκετά «Σαρκοζί», και δύο «Σαρκοζύ», το ένα σ' αυτή την πρόταση:
Πάντως, τον Δαλάι Λάμα θα συνοδεύσει η σύζυγος του *Σαρκοζί*, Κάρλα Μπρούνι-*Σαρκοζύ *... (το μνημείο που έλεγα πριν).

Και δεν περιορίζεται στις ορθογραφίες η ασυνέπεια:
...εναντίον επιχειρήσεων *Γαλλικών* συμφερόντων στην Κίνα...
...με τον *Κινέζο* πρεσβευτή...
...του συντηρητικού *γάλλου* προέδρου...

Είναι λοιπόν προφανές ότι όποιος έγραψε αυτό το πράγμα δεν έχει προβληματιστεί καθόλου για κάποια πράγματα. Και αυτή η ασυνέπεια είναι ο εφιάλτης του διορθωτή. Σου έρχεται ένα τέτοιο κείμενο και του λες του άλλου: «Άντε, παιδί μου, μελέτησε την μπλε γραμματική του δημοτικού, αποφάσισε πώς θα γράφεις αυτά και εκείνα και τήρησε μια γραμμή πλεύσης γιατί μας έπιασε ναυτία». Για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι αυτά τα απλά —τα πεζά ή κεφαλαία, τα κόμματα, τα «ν» κ.ο.κ.— μπορεί να είναι ένα απίστευτο χασομέρι για το διορθωτή.


----------



## anef (Aug 14, 2008)

Για να μην είμαι συνέχεια γκρινιάρα σ'αυτό το νήμα, φυσικά κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι δεν πρέπει να ταλαιπωρούμε άδικα τους επιμελητές με ασυνέπεια στην ορθογραφία, στα κόμματα και στα ν. Αλλά (να΄τη πάλι η γκρίνια:)) πώς να τους πείσω ότι δεν θεωρώ λάθος το 'πλειοψηφία' στη θέση του 'πλειονότητα'; (πάει, κόλλησα μ'αυτό). Να επισυνάψω στη μετάφραση τη σχετική βιβλιογραφία;

Και παρεμπιπτόπτως, οι περισσότεροι πια υιοθετούν το 'γάλλος πρόεδρος' ή 'Γάλλος πρόεδρος;'


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2008)

anef said:


> Και παρεμπιπτόπτως, οι περισσότεροι πια υιοθετούν το 'γάλλος πρόεδρος' ή 'Γάλλος πρόεδρος;'


Από τις φτωχές μου γνώσεις γραμματικής, δεν είναι θέμα τι υιοθετούν οι περισσότεροι. Το "γάλλος πρόεδρος" είναι λάθος, τα εθνωνυμικά γράφονται με κεφαλαίο.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ζήτημα πολιτικής του εκδοτικού οίκοι η λεγόμενη απλογράφηση. Δυστυχώς, με τούτα και με κείνα και τις απλογραφήσεις που έρχονται σωρηδόν τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχει δημιουργηθεί ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ορθογραφική σύγχυση στον κόσμο. 

Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω, αν είναι να απλογραφήσουμε τα πάντα, γιατί δεν καταργούμε και τα υ,η, ει, υι κλπ για να μην πεδεβόμαστε αδίκος; Ούτος ί άλλος, το μπέρδεμα ιπάρχι κε γίνετε χιρότερο.

Υ.Γ. Ειδικά από τη στιγμή που γενιές ολόκληρες μεγάλωσαν με "μπύρα"!


----------



## anef (Aug 14, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, κι εγώ αυτό ήξερα, και έβαζα αμέριμνη και αθώα τα κεφαλαία μου, αλλά κάποια στιγμή πριν από χρόνια (δεν θυμάμαι αν το διάβασα ή το παρατήρησα) διαπίστωσα πως όταν τα εθνωνυμικά είναι επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί κάποιοι τα γράφουν με μικρό (θα το δεις και σε εφημερίδες κλπ.) Γι' αυτό ρωτάω.


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ζήτημα πολιτικής του εκδοτικού οίκοι η λεγόμενη απλογράφηση. Δυστυχώς, με τούτα και με κείνα και τις απλογραφήσεις που έρχονται σωρηδόν τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχει δημιουργηθεί ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ορθογραφική σύγχυση στον κόσμο.



Η απλογράφηση των ξένων κυρίων ονομάτων και των δανείων λέξεων δεν είναι και τόσο καινούργιο θέμα, έχει καθιερωθεί εδώ και κάμποσες δεκαετίες. 
Τα τελευταία χρόνια (αν θες, δέκα;) εγώ παρατηρώ μάλλον το αντίθετο της απλογράφησης φαινόμενο, τον ορθογραφικό "υπερτροφισμό", π.χ. κτήριο, εξ απήνης (το σωστό είναι εξαπίνης), νεώτερος (συχνό σε εφημερίδες), κτλ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

Δηλαδή, όταν λέμε δεκαετίες, για πότε μιλάμε ακριβώς; Γιατί εγώ εξακολουθώ να διαβάζω μπύρα και στυλ και πολλά άλλα... 

Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια ποια είναι η λογική πίσω από την απλογράφηση των ξένων λέξεων; Ειδικά, αυτών που ήδη υπάρχουν στη γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

Εκπληκτικά πράγματα στην κολύμβηση...

Το δικό μου σχόλιο αφορούσε την ασυνέπεια. Αν κάποιος γράφει συνέχεια «ο γάλλος πρόεδρος», «η κινέζα κολυμβήτρια», αυτό είναι άποψη. Άποψη είναι και αν παραδώσει κείμενο, όπου θα εφαρμόζι σίστιμα ολοκλιροτικίς ορθογραφικίς απλοπίισις. Το αν θα περάσει η άποψη, είναι άλλο θέμα. Αν θέλετε να συζητήσουμε ειδικότερα τι γίνεται με την απλογράφηση ή το αρχικό των εθνωνυμικών, ας ανοίξετε χωριστά νήματα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, στο πρόγραμμα είναι να συζητηθούν.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

Πάντως, χωρίς πλάκα, είναι κάποια φόρουμς (δεν μου πάει το φόρα) στο ίντερνετ, όπου ο κόσμος στην κιριολεξία τιν έχι εφαρμόσι την απλογράφισι στα πάντα και αφτό όχι λόγο γλοσσικού προβληματισμού   

Υ.Γ.: Α, και κάτι ακόμα πάνω σ' αυτό που λέει ο σαράντ για τον ορθογραφικό υπερτροφισμό. Πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι ακριβώς η ορθογραφική σύγχυση που λέγαμε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Πάντως, χωρίς πλάκα, είναι κάποια φόρουμς (δεν μου πάει το φόρα) στο ίντερνετ...


Τα φόρουμ. Τα μέντιουμ. Οι κομπιούτερ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

Ναι, αυτό είναι το σωστό, αλλά δεν μ' αρέσει, μου ακούγεται λειψό... 

Δεν θα το βάλω σε "κανονικό" κείμενο πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι, αυτό είναι το σωστό, αλλά δεν μ' αρέσει, μου ακούγεται λειψό...


Ναι, σ' εμάς όλα αυτά ακούγονται λειψά. Είναι η λογική της αγγλικής γραμματικής σε βάρος της ελληνικής. Από την άλλη, το χαίρομαι να γράφω δέκα μπάιτ, στα κλαμπ, των φόρουμ, τα μπολ, ω καλοί μου μοντερέιτορ! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

Πάντως, μιας κι έκανες τον κόπο και το έθεσες, σκέφτομαι τις Ελληνικές λέξεις που έχουν περάσει στα Αγγλικά, όπως:

1. phenomenon, phenomena
2. crisis, crises
3. topos, topoi

κι αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει έρθει η στιγμή ν' αρχίσουμε να λέμε τα φόρουμΖ, τα κομπιούτερΖ, τα μέντιουμΖ (μπα, για τα μέντιουμ δεν μου κάθεται καλά...) :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ανατριχιάζω, από την άλλη, όταν δεν βλέπω τις κλητικές προσφωνήσεις μέσα σε κόμματα, στα «Γεια σου Γιώργο» και «Καλά τα λέτε παιδιά».



Ω, τι χαρά! Ιδίως όταν το συγκρίνω με το «Άβε Καίσαρ» στη Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ω, τι χαρά! Ιδίως όταν το συγκρίνω με το «Άβε Καίσαρ» στη Βικιπαίδεια. ...



Ή στον Αστερίξ:
















Λατινιστί: 0
Αγγλιστί: +1
Γαλλατινιστί: 0
Γαλλιστί: 0
Ελλατινιστί: 0 
Ελληνιστί: +1, πριν το «Ιούλιε». -1, λείπει κόμμα πριν το «παλιόφιλε».


----------

